# Great week for us



## kurzhaar (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got back from North Dakota about 8 pm last night. Had a great week, saw a ton of birds, shot my first triple ever on any kind of birds, got some very good dog work. Brought back 12 sharptails and 6 huns for consumption at home.

This is from the evening I shot the triple. 6 total sharptails and one hun between a friend and me.










This is after the best morning hunt, including a daily limit of three huns behind three points from Izzy. Not something that happens regularly.










And lastly, a limit of grouse, a jackrabbit, and some of terrain we hunted all in one shot.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

that looks like a ton of fun, i'm always torn between waterfowl and upland hunging... I just can't seem to get enough of either!!! I have yet to get some grouse, but plan on tryin it out in the next few years... great pics, looks like fun!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nicw work!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

kurzhaar, good for you! Been out 5 times since season opened and the only other hunters I saw were 3 guys in a cafe. Sharptails are under-rated and a lot of fun. Easy to get permission for too.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, the grouse are underated. They're a lot of fun once you get into them! We were lucky enough to get 6 of them here last week. Didn't have the triple shot going on or we would have more. Also they were only about a half mile from mile house which was cool because my bro hurt his back and couldn't go far. We lucked out and walked right into them.

I'm always amazed how you can walk right up on them in the early season like that and just a couple of month from now they jump at 70+ yards if you even sneeze a little.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Amen to that pointblankshot! My annual trip to ND is always the last week of October or first of November. I don't even hit the field for the sharpies without full choke in both barrels. My closest shot last year was just under 50 yards.

Just leave a few if you guys can. I'm heading out three weeks from today. Take care.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice job


----------

